# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار >  منطق فازی

## LunaLovely

یه مقاله درباره منطق فازی نیاز دارم.اگه منبع فارسی دم دستتون هست معرفی کنید،لطفاً

----------


## saied_genius

سلام


http://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D9%85%...A7%D8%B2%DB%8C

http://www.shabakeh-mag.com/Articles...aspx?n=1003001

http://daneshnameh.roshd.ir/mavara/m...e=Check&Rand=0

http://fazi.blogfa.com/

http://itnevesht.wordpress.com/2008/03/07/fuzzy/

موفق باشيد

----------


## el_abdollahi

سلام
توی این سایت هم چیزای خوبی پیدا میکنید:
http://artificial.ir/intelligence/%D...fuzzy-systems/

----------


## LunaLovely

آخه اکثر مطالب تکراری هستن.یه مقاله احتیاج دارم. 
باید کامل باشه مثلا تفاوت منطق فازی با منطق ارسطویی را باید شرح داده باشه.
خلاصه آدمو شیرفهم کنه

----------


## makan2613

سلام 
من یه سری توضیحان در مورد چگونگی عماکرد منطق فازی میخوام ، هم می دونم چی هست هم در مورد تاریخچه و مفهوم ریضیش میدونم فقط می خواستم با ذکر چند مثال بدونم چطوری کار می کنه .اگه تخصصی تر توضیح بدید ممنوم می شم

----------


## سوداگر

> سلام 
> من یه سری توضیحان در مورد چگونگی عماکرد منطق فازی میخوام ، هم می دونم چی هست هم در مورد تاریخچه و مفهوم ریضیش میدونم فقط می خواستم با ذکر چند مثال بدونم چطوری کار می کنه .اگه تخصصی تر توضیح بدید ممنوم می شم


برای پیگیری مباحث مربوط به منطق فازی بهتره مقالات خود پروفسور لطفی زاده را پیگیری کنید (البته ایشون بازنشسته شده) و یکی از بهترین منابعش همین ویکی پدیاست.

----------


## roghayehabbasi

با سلام
من برای شبیه سازی شبکه حسگر از فازی استفاده کردم. با استفاده از مطلب رنج توابع عضویت و استنتاج ممدانی اتنخاب کردم ولی هنگامی که ورودی میدهم ، همیشه خروجی 50 میدهد( حتی با ورودی های مختلف)
هر نقش شامل، 6متغیر ورودی و یک خروجی است و تعداد 144 قانون دارد.
اطفا راهنمایی کنید مشکل از کجاست
در واقع من میخواهم برای هر گره یک الویت با فازی مشخص کنم.
با تشکر
نیاز شدید به کمک دارم لطفا پاسخ دهید.

----------


## gholami.vahid

سلام دوستان
در زمینه غیر فازی سازی اگر منبع یا اطلاعاتی دارید ممنون میشوم  راهنمایی بفرمایید

----------

